# VW Jetta 2005 Flat tire change process



## andry_dragon (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi Folks
Is there anyone who can provide me a detailed step by step (images would be damn good!) about changing a flat tire.
I am not sure what is what and how to remove a tire


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: VW Jetta 2005 Flat tire change process (andry_dragon)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3503552
That is a DIY with pictures. 
A few differences: 
You may not have hub caps. You may need to use a small hook tool to pull of plastic caps from each bolt.
Don't put grease on the lug nuts.
Use a different jack if you have one, even a scissor jack from another car if you can. The VW jack is a terrible design. If you do have to use it, block the wheels so the car can't move, and apply the parking brake.
If the jack slips, then this could happen:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4062338
So make sure it is in the proper location and the car is on flat ground.

_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 1:00 PM 5-6-2009_


_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 1:04 PM 5-6-2009_


----------



## andry_dragon (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: VW Jetta 2005 Flat tire change process (JDriver1.8t)*

Thanks JDriver...
Thanks alot for your help...yea..i see some difference from the manual and what the car has...it doesn't has a nut which is like a master nut or security nut..


----------

